# Are hot and cold water lines connected to eachother at the fixtures?



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

When I was replacing an old water heater, I wanted to run a leak test on the cold water side of the new ball valve I soldered, so I turned the ball valve shut and turned the water back on into the house. The hot water side had no shut off valves and water came pouring down there. So that lead me to think that the hold/cold lines are connected somewhere in the system?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like it or a single lever faucet open

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Your profile says you've been plumbing for 2 years, are those apprenticeship years? Was the journeyman training you there on the job? Does he/she also not know that the only way to get h2o on the hot side of the system is to feed it from the cold. Or was this a side job on the downlow? It's crossing somewhere if you don't have the w/h hooked up. Why didn't you have the hot side connection completed too before turning on the water?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

washing machine,shower valve or open faucet with hot and cold on.


----------

